# chrome foglight bezels on order/ exhaust



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered the chrome foglight bezels from my dealer today they should be in one week from today. Ive seen many of you who want to know if they will fit on a non rs model. im going to get them and see how to adapt them to fit on a non rs i will post pics once i get them installed.... also the dealer showed a different parts pic of them than what was on gmpartsdirect.com it looks as though it will be the plastic fog light housing that mounts the fog light to the bumper and the chrome bezel as one peice i will let yall know if it does in fact arrive that way or if the peices have to be ordered separate.........Just wondering has anyone here removed the resonator from the exhaust yet and just replaced it with exhaust pipe insted of some other resonator? if so so how does the car sound and perform compared to stock?


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

took a week but i got the chrome bezels in today at first look im not sure that they can be modified to fit and not leave a gap between the bumper cover and the bezel the chrome peice detaches from the assembly and could possibly fit on the fog lights ive seen people add on, on herethey clip on so they would have to be modifed and glued on or modify the fog light kit to accept the chrome bezel as i ordered it the part numbers are 95980706 and 95980707 im going to try to modify them to fit this coming week end and will let everyone know if it is possible to fit the whole bezel in or not


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

oh ya and they only cost 28.44 with tax


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...does the black (facia) part fit 100% into the existing bumper cutout?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ive been thinking about cutting the resonator out to. but i havent really had the chance to do it. if i do ill let ya know what it sounds like.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...does the black (facia) part fit 100% into the existing bumper cutout?


 no it does not match up exactly it looks the same except the slant of the inside is opposite im thinking about making a peice that would fill in the gap that would be left at the top inside corner im going to try and see what it will take to fit them in this coming weekend i will take pics and post my progress here


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> ive been thinking about cutting the resonator out to. but i havent really had the chance to do it. if i do ill let ya know what it sounds like.


i cut the resonator out and still have stock muffler it makes a little more sound but i will def get a different muffler soon its to weed eater like as is but def not loud at all....id say the best gain so far is loosing the 40 lbs or whatever that thing weighs its pretty heavy......im thinking about the flowmaster 60 series for 4 cylinder cars the way it sounds on their web site sounds nice i think they show it on a miata on there


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> ....id say the best gain so far is loosing the 40 lbs or whatever that thing weighs its pretty heavy......im thinking about the flowmaster 60 series for 4 cylinder cars the way it sounds on their web site sounds nice i think they show it on a miata on there


...just remember that a muffler for a *N/A* 4-cylinder engine is typically _smaller_ than one for a *turbocharged* 4-cylinder.

...that's *why* everybody "loved" those old Corvair Turbo mufflers!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that's *why* everybody "loved" those old Corvair Turbo mufflers!


OK, now you've done it. Got me to thinking about my old '65 home built Stinger! I had a set of "trombone" IECO pipes on it. My dad said I rattled the dishes in the cupboard when I came home. 

Jim


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

*the install*

here are the pics i will come back and explain all of them later got to run to work now


----------



## Arrow (Mar 15, 2011)

*Looks great!!*

Can't wait for instructions


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> i cut the resonator out and still have stock muffler it makes a little more sound but i will def get a different muffler soon its to weed eater like as is but def not loud at all....id say the best gain so far is loosing the 40 lbs or whatever that thing weighs its pretty heavy......im thinking about the flowmaster 60 series for 4 cylinder cars the way it sounds on their web site sounds nice i think they show it on a miata on there


I would appreciate a weight on the resonator if you could. Step on a bathroom scale holding the part, then do it without the part. Sorry for the instructions, but I've been asked so many times over the years on various forums as to "how to weigh" I just say it, I'm not assuming you aren't intelligent.

Thanks!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...looks like they're "cut & trim" to _approximately_ "fit"


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...looks like they're "cut & trim" to _approximately_ "fit"


ya on the bezel it self, its just cut and fit i used a razor knife for everything so as not to cut to much.. on the inside chrome portion there is a clip that sticks out that i just cut off.....the bad part you either have to cut off all the clips and drill and screw it on or cut out the existing holes in the bumper to fit the clips on the new bezel either way it will need a screw or two to hold it in place...after that there is still a gap at the top between the bezel and the bumper i used a peice of plastic mud flap that matched the plastic of the bezel to fill the gap....all in all not the cleanest install for sure a pain in the ass oh ya and forget trying to take off just the chrome part to add to the after market fog kit it has several clips that hold it on that break easy and will only fit on this bezel possibly you could find another way to attach the chrome to the aftermarket kit after breaking off the clips so it would sit flush but i haven't seen the after market kit up close so im not sure, but i don't think it would work.....if anyone has ideas for a cleaner way to install these with out changing to the rs style bumper let me know....by the way the only fog lights i found that were an exact fit where pilot brand and i found them at pepboys they are a blue tinted lens as im sure you can tell by the pics i couldnt find any clear ones


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks good, just wish it had a more uniformed look. unfortunately Gm desinged the bezels to be different shapes and sizes so you can not getting it looking like it was done in the factory with out alot of modifications.


----------

